# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Lluvias en la India.

## perdiguera

En la provincia india de Uttarakhand han caído en los últimos seis días 508 litros por metro cuadrado, dando lugar a fuertes inundaciones.
Del periódico la Vanguardia en papel.
¿Cómo deben tener los desagües allí?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En la provincia india de Uttarakhand han caído en los últimos seis días 508 litros por metro cuadrado, dando lugar a fuertes inundaciones.
> Del periódico la Vanguardia en papel.
> ¿Cómo deben tener los desagües allí?


Allí están las presas reventadas, todo abierto de pan en par.
Los Monzones la lían todos los años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En la provincia india de Uttarakhand han caído en los últimos seis días 508 litros por metro cuadrado, dando lugar a fuertes inundaciones.
> Del periódico la Vanguardia en papel.
> ¿Cómo deben tener los desagües allí?


Pues te lo puedes imaginar... esta foto de la presa de Srisailam ya la puse hace tiempo en el foro:

http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/36918300.jpg

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues te lo puedes imaginar... esta foto de la presa de Srisailam ya la puse hace tiempo en el foro:
> 
> http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/36918300.jpg


Esa es la que salió en la tele

----------

